# Post and like counts wrong



## CharlieParker (Aug 15, 2012)

I know I lost many posts with the recent deletions but not that many. I show total posts right now at 212 but when I "find all posts" it shows 500 (seems that's the max the search will return). Also It show that I have 528 Likes Given but when I click on it 3,200 are returned. I'm not that stingy. 

Is it a big deal, not really, but I like things to be correct so it does bug me. I'm not even going to mention being the like wh*re that I am.


----------



## Cosmos (May 4, 2012)

I think there's a lot of tinkering around going on with the website these days. My signature changes just about every night, so it's conceivable that things like post / like count can change too, Charlie.


----------



## CharlieParker (Aug 15, 2012)

Lol, my sig has been behaving recently.


----------



## SlowlyGettingWiser (Apr 7, 2012)

Yeah, I look like a cheap, chiseling piker who doesn't give out "likes"!

I'm a reformed "like wh0re"...so.......


----------



## Amplexor (Feb 13, 2008)

We have notified the site owners of the issue. Mods have no ability to address technical issues. Thanks for your patience.


----------



## CharlieParker (Aug 15, 2012)

Amplexor said:


> We have notified the site owners of the issue. Mods have no ability to address technical issues. Thanks for your patience.


Would it be inappropriate to say the least you could have done was like the post? 

JK, understand thanks.


----------

